# Force Fetching Article?



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Can anyone point in the direction of a good online article about force fetching?
Thanks


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Give this a look see, Dobb's calls it the 
_*Trained Retrieve*_ but its basically the same thing.

http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/retrievers/index.html


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/force/force1.html

http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/force/force2.html

Articles one and two.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Those Oak Hill articles are very good. Thanks for posting them. The method for teaching hold is very effective, I use it myself.

Hydro870-who teaches drop first, hold second, and fetch last. Yes, backwards is best!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you, appreciate it guys


----------

